# Catalogue: G 1-36 (Works of 2008)



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently created a numbering system. The catalogue is roughly chronological but misses pieces from 2001 to 2007, as all of them except one (which was expanded and released in 2009) were lost.

G = Individual pieces
CD = Albums and EPs

*G catalogue*

1 - Piece of ****
2 - Exploded ****
3 - Fretboard No. 1
4 - Hand of Fat Man's Tree
5 - Cthulhu's Dinner in Vienna
6 - Mr. Pachuco's Tax Return
7 - Go Outside and Tell Me it isn't Raining
8 - Babies
9 - Haraimasu
10 - Pointless Intro
11 - Dogma
12 - My Lover for a Minute
13 - Gauntlet I
14 - Gauntlet II
15 - Seer
16 - The Salad
17 - G-Flak Mongrel
18 - Pancho's Revenge
19 - The Birth of Mr. Pachuco
20 - Nutcase in a Box
21 - Earthquake
22 - Pig
23 - Gravure
24 - Jimmy
25 - At the Supermarket
26 - Tract Defunct
27 - Kim's Legs
28 - Not Kim's Legs
29 - Urine Stain Face Man
30 - Rhythm Destruction No. 1
31 - Oscillator Corruption
32 - What's for Dinner?
33 - Breakfast Eat
34 - Smoke
35 - Kafka has a Shave
36 - Rhythm Destruction No. 2

*CD catalogue*

*1 - Pizazza EP*
Electric guitar improvisations. One person told me it sounded like "the product of a disturbed mind."
Collects G 1-6, all recorded in a single day in January 2008 and released the same day. Poor sound quality owing to lack of experience with my recording equipment at the time.

*2 - The Salad*
A wide ranging selection of music mostly written and realised on a computer, as is most of my work. Largely exploratory and sometimes too clearly borrowing from my influences at the time, this album has been described as being "schizophrenic" by one of my friends.
Collects G 7-20, composed from August 2007 to ~May 2008. Released around the time of completion.

----------------------------------------

Next up: Works of 2009!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! You are quite prolific. I must hear/see/witness/whatever your Mr. Pachuco cycle. Those pieces look like a lot of fun. Keep up the good work!


----------

